# Book Rack Anyone?



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2007)

Click for a larger view.




Is anyone interested in a tutorial on how I created the display style? Or the text on the curved spine of the book?


----------



## Adam (28 Mar 2007)

Dave, 

We are always interested, even if we are a year behind your tutorials!

Adam


----------



## tim (28 Mar 2007)

Adam":16n34z2w said:


> We are always interested, even if we are a year behind your tutorials



seconded.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Mar 2007)

Hi Dave

Yes please.



Adam":c6pmgrpi said:


> We are always interested, even if we are a year behind your tutorials!



What, only a year!!

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Wanlock Dod (13 Apr 2007)

Dave,

I'm not so fussed about the Sketchup stuff, but it looks like a nice rack. Is the far end adjustable?

Presumably only available in the virtual world at present....

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Apr 2007)

Dod, I haven't built one of these yet but the designer has built them and uses the design for a woodworking class.

The rack is built as two, interlocking pieces that slide to make room for more books.


----------

